# małpia pamięć



## Violet K

Witam, 

Potrzebuje Waszej pomocy. 

Czytając książkę A. Libery wielokrotnie natknęłam za na epitet zamieszczony w tytule postu. Zazwyczaj dość łatwo jest rozszyfrować nieznane wyrażenia używając internetu, nie tym razem. Nie mogę nigdzie znaleźć wyjaśnienia.   

Czy wyrażenie małpia pamięć określa po prostu dobra pamięć czy może znaczy coś innego? Skąd wywodzi się niniejsze wyrażenie?


----------



## jazyk

Dobrą pamięcią nie jest pamięć słonia? Ja nie wiem, ale nie jest możliwe, że małpia pamięć oznacza przeciwieństwo dobrej pamięci?


----------



## Violet K

O dobrej pamięci słonia coś słyszałam, o małpiej pamięci dopiero teraz. Nie wiem czy to synonimy czy anonimy...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Violet K said:


> O dobrej pamięci słonia coś słyszałam, o małpiej pamięci dopiero teraz. Nie wiem czy to synonimy czy anonimy...


 To musi być jakiś idiolekt (język ograniczony do małej grupy osób). Może tak mówiono w szkole do której chodził autor. Nigdy nie słyszałem tego określenia.


----------



## majlo

Również nie słyszałem tego wyrażenia wcześniej, ale jeśli miałbym to strzelać, to powiedziałbym, że jest to raczej słaba pamięć.


Violet K said:


> O dobrej pamięci słonia coś słyszałam, o małpiej pamięci dopiero teraz. Nie wiem czy to synonimy czy anonimy...


Chyba an*t*onimy.


----------



## Violet K

Super! Dziękuję za odpowiedzi i za bystre spostrzeżenie Majlo


----------



## Rusak963

Ja słyszałem tylko małpi rozum. Swoją drogą, idiolekt to swoisty język pojedyńczego użytkownika języka.


----------



## majlo

Faktycznie, idiolekt nie dotyczy grupy użytkowników języka, lecz konkretnej osoby.


----------

